# CAN Bus



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Gerät mit CAN Bus, dies ist jedoch nicht CAN Open. Eine Adressliste von dem Gerät habe ich auch. Besteht die Möglichkeit damit eine Verbindung zur S7 aufzubauen ?

Gruß Winnie


----------



## Kurt (18 Juni 2004)

hast sicher "S7 -> CAN-Bus" Artikel gelesen.

Normalerweise geht es mit HELMHOLZ oder mit dem esd gateway.

Du must aber sehr genau prüfen was dein Gerät kann und braucht und was die gewählte Baugruppe unterstützt und vor allem TUT.

Bevor du kaufst, unbedingt ein Testmuster anfordern und testen!
Der Baugruppenanbieter wird dir immer erzählen - 'no problem, we CAN'

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*CAN*

Hallo,

ich habe als CAN BUS MASTER eine VIPA SPS Sytem 200 V, nur zum parametrieren des Gerätes was ich über den CAN anschließen will benötige ich eine ESD Datei von dem Gerät, diese wird vom Hersteller nicht bereit gestellt. Ich habe nur eine Parameterliste mit den Identifier, Kanalname, Skalierung etc. 
besteht die Möglichkeit damit eine ESD Datei selber zu erstellen ?

Gruß

Winnie


----------



## Kurt (18 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ESD erstellen:
http://www.can-cia.de/downloads/ciaspecifications/?42

ob das Sinn macht, hängt davon ab wie weit dein System "Sonder" ist.

CAN BUS MASTER eine VIPA SPS Sytem 200 V:
habe bei VIPA keine CPU 200 mit CAN gefunden - möglicherweise habe ich schwarzen Star.

Wenn dein Master System am CAN einen quasi Transparentmode hat oder dir die PDO selber steuern läßt, dann kannst du damit viel machen.

Ein CAN Telegramm besteht ja aus 8Byte. Wenn dein Master also erlaubt, diese 8Byte vom Sende- und vom Empfangs- Identifier irgendwo in deinen SPS Adressraum hinein zu mappen UND das SendeTelegramm nicht zyklisch gesendet wird, dann kannst du dir deine eigene Parameterkommunikation sehr einfach aufbauen, indem du die 8 Bytes so belegts wie der Empfänger das braucht.
Wichtig ist auch noch, dass du das Senden im Griff haben musst. Sendet der Master bei jeder Veränderung in den Sendebytes, dann dürfen die 8Bytes nur in einem Rutsch (konsistent) geschrieben (verändert) werden.

Zuerst muss man also prüfen, was dein Master kann.
Wenn der Master 'nur' CANopen kann, könnte man ein esd File erstellen in dem deine 2 Telegramme als ereignisgesteuerte PDO Telegramme angelegt werden. Sofern dein Master beim BootUp nicht wild um sch schlägt (viele INIT Telegramme sendet) könnte das so gehen.

Da könnte aber auch der Herr VIPA was dazu von sich geben, wenn dein Master eine VIPA 200 CPU ist. Möglicherweise geht es ja ohne ESD Datei.

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

*Frage*

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, ich will eine Mettler Toledo Wage die über einen LocalCAN verfügt mit einer Bosch SPS mit CANopen verbinden um den Messwert auszulesen. 
Sind die Unterschiedlichen CAN Versionen/Protokolle kompatibel. 

Muss dazu sagen das ich mich nur mit den Grundzügen der Bussysteme auskenne.



MFG CHRIS


----------



## klaly (26 August 2004)

*Antwort von vipaner_112*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier mal eben ein wenig mitgelsesn. Bin leider nicht der CAN-Spezialist. Falls Ihr da konkrete Fragen zu unserem "CAN-Master" habt, 
dann kann ich das gerne weiterleiten. 

Diese Fragen können natürlich auc an support@vipa.de gerichtet werden.

mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## Kurt (8 September 2004)

Hallo Vipomatic!
kann man mit der Vipa CAN Gurke 'nur' mit CANopen Knoten kommunizieren, oder kann man auch - wenn man will - mit beliebigen Layer2 Kumpel (wie zB SEW SBus) kommunizieren.
Einfachere Fragestellung:
kann man die 8 Byte je Identifier auch frei belegen und mit den empfangenenen Telegrammen machen was man lustig ist ?

Kurt


----------



## klaly (20 September 2004)

Hallo Kurt,

erst mal bitte ich um Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort, 
ich war zwei Wochen im Urlaub und hab das Forum nicht verfolgt.

Unser CAN-guru meinte: natürlich geht das, er muß nur seine 
"SEW Banane" auf unsere VIPA Gurke mappen.

Für nähere Auskünfte bitte detailliert bei unserer Hotline anfragen:
support@vipa.de oder 09132/744-112 (meiner einer).

mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## Runtime (15 Oktober 2004)

Ihr macht Sachen...

Normalerweise gibt es doch da bestimme einen Gateway , von Can auf Can-Open

Also von Profibus auf ASI etc. gibt es 100% was - dann gibt es das auch mit sicherheit für Can...

Ansonsten müsstet ihr euch halt nen zusätzlichen Can-Open Master einbauen...


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

@Runtime


> Gateway , von Can auf Can-Open


Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass es solche Module gibt, wozu auch, CANopen ist schliesslich nur ein Protokoll, das auf CAN Layer2 aufgesetzt wurde. 

CAN wäre, um es auch ein normales Netzwerk zu beziehen, Ethernet(Layer 2)und CANopen IP (Layer 3). Hier ein Gateway einsetzen zu wollen macht nicht wirklich Sinn.

Freundlichen Gruss
M. Sonst


----------

